# 2 weeks late, BFN then BFP anyone??



## Angelic

Feeling pretty miserable today. I'm now 2 weeks late for AF and still getting BFN's. Been spotting/discharging all week and feeling bit nauseous. I have made an appointment for Weds to hopefully get some bloods done to try and find out what's going on. Just wondering if anyone had BFN's for a couple of weeks or so only for them to actually be pregnant after all. I know I'm clutching at very big straws here but is there still any hope?

Thanks x


----------



## ragdoll

I am in the same boat my love. 2 weeks late BFN. Wish my doc would agree to bloods already!

Anyway, it is possible to get a late BFP. My friend tested at 4weeks pg (she was 2 weeks late) and nothing, tested at 6weeks and got a bfp. Google it and you will find some stories of ladies reaching their 7/8 week before a BFP.

There is hope for us both. Fxd we both get our BFP.

Any symptoms?

I have had creamy cm, a little nauseous, my boobs are starting to really hurt, very very hungry.


----------



## littlenic

i had this back in July and ended up going to the doctors for tests....that appeared to be the trigger my body needed to get back into sync and my hopes were dashed. I ended up having a 49 day cycle that month :wacko:

Good luck....hope it's a BFP for you xx


----------



## Angelic

ragdoll said:


> I am in the same boat my love. 2 weeks late BFN. Wish my doc would agree to bloods already!
> 
> Anyway, it is possible to get a late BFP. My friend tested at 4weeks pg (she was 2 weeks late) and nothing, tested at 6weeks and got a bfp. Google it and you will find some stories of ladies reaching their 7/8 week before a BFP.
> 
> There is hope for us both. Fxd we both get our BFP.
> 
> Any symptoms?
> 
> I have had creamy cm, a little nauseous, my boobs are starting to really hurt, very very hungry.

Hi ragdoll

The only symptoms I have had are:

From Sunday to Friday I have had a pale pink discharge on and off (TMI alert - lots of clear mucus streaked with red once on Monday morning and then clear mucus again on Tuesday morning but with lots of tiny red dots). Nothing at all though today.

Sunday and Monday the whole of my lower tummy was tender, like I had just done some sit ups the night before.

Sunday morning all of a sudden and just for a few hours I felt as though I was coming down with a cold.

Have had nausea all week, worst in the afternoons and evenings bizarrely.

Strange sensation/feeling in my tummy, near my belly button. Something I can't really describe.

Lightheaded yesterday and again for a while this afternoon.

Feeling vary fatigued around 9pm every night.

Nothing boob related yet (but then I wouldn't really expect it, as I'm 100% not blessed in that department!!)

My temps aren't really high enough though (36.8) so I'm not sure.

Won't your doc do bloods? I have a feeling my doc will say the same, he hasn't exactly been sympathetic with me so far during my ttc journey :nope:

It's the not knowing that's the worst thing isn't it? I just wish either AF would come or I get that BFP. I really hope that we both get good news soon fx'd

:dust:

xx


----------



## BamaLove

I'm with You! I'd rather have AF show up sooner than later if its gonna come. :/


----------



## Angelic

Quick update: Just done an OPK just to see and it's almost positive!! Probably would be positive tomorrow. I have no idea if this is due to pregnancy or genuine OV. Did a pregnancy stick at the same time and there was nothing on that. Really confused now cos if last weeks pale pink showing was a very very light AF, I wouldn't normally OV the day after finishing AF!!

What a do!!

x


----------



## BamaLove

Definitely confusing! I had the faintest of faint of a shadow today on an hpt (probably nothing) But I also took an ovulation one just for fun & it was nothing. We shall see.


----------



## Angelic

BamaLove said:


> Definitely confusing! I had the faintest of faint of a shadow today on an hpt (probably nothing) But I also took an ovulation one just for fun & it was nothing. We shall see.

Best of luck to you. Hope you get your BFP too!

I won't test now until Wednesday morning before I go to the docs so that I can give him an accurate description of what's going on!!


----------



## ragdoll

Those symptoms are exactly like mine, plus I have the achy boobs too.

I felt really sick last night so much so I thought I would be ill in the night.

That temp looks promising though. Mine are up and down. Like this mornings but not sure if I can count that as I am up at 5am and I am sure I didn't get 3-4 hours sleep. So no use.

My doc wouldn't do bloods when I went to see him but he did give me info and tests for fertilty to do when AF comes. He said to return in a week if AF is a no show. So assuming she stays away today and tomorrow, I shall be back there tomorrow morning.
I am trying not to test now as all the signs are saying yes, I just don't want to see another negative test


----------



## Angelic

Yeah I'm the same, don't want to keep seeing negative tests as that's so demoralising. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Stay away :witch:

Fx'd for you x


----------



## ragdoll

Stay away for you too. Fxd crossed and I will let you know


----------



## pinktractor

hi to both of u im in exactly same boat ive got doctors tuesday!would be interested to see how u both get on ! good luck


----------



## ragdoll

Def, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Angelic

Hey pinktractor welcome along!!

I hope over the next 3 days one of us has some fantastic news!!

:dust:


----------



## Angelic

Even better if all of us get the good news of course!!

x


----------



## ragdoll

Out of three of us at least one of us should get a BFP.
All of us is better........you hear that lord up there, watching us. 

Me, Angelic and pinktractor all want a BFP!!!!


----------



## BamaLove

I'm gonna test tomorrow. Are you all having any out of the ordinary symptoms. I've just had more low aches which seems promising. And achy bbs.

FX for all of us!!


----------



## Angelic

BamaLove said:


> I'm gonna test tomorrow. Are you all having any out of the ordinary symptoms. I've just had more low aches which seems promising. And achy bbs.
> 
> FX for all of us!!

Got my fx'd for you! My symptoms appear to be waning a little so now I'm really not sure. My temp was 37.1 yesterday though which is promising but no AF cramps, no backache, no sore boobies etc. I hate all this!!

:dust:


----------



## BamaLove

Well I'm still in shock, but we got our bfp this morning! :) I will be praying for you ladies!!! I actually had less symptoms this month, if that helps anyone. We also used pre-seed (available at CVS) & I took mucinex throughout the first 2 weeks of my cycle. And lots of prayers. :)

Keep me posted on you ladies!!


----------



## Emerald eyes

Wow - congratulations! Im joining you other girls on this thread -I will be 2 weeks late tommorow and BFN!!!! Not impressed- am hoping for a BFP!!! This is me ttc no.2 - with my first pg I didnt show a BFP until I was 10 days late! Having mega AF cramps today though so think the :witch: might get me soon :growlmad: Good luck to you girls! xx


----------



## BamaLove

Awe good luck Emerald eyes!! :)


----------



## Angelic

BamaLove said:


> Well I'm still in shock, but we got our bfp this morning! :) I will be praying for you ladies!!! I actually had less symptoms this month, if that helps anyone. We also used pre-seed (available at CVS) & I took mucinex throughout the first 2 weeks of my cycle. And lots of prayers. :)
> 
> Keep me posted on you ladies!!

Woo hoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so pleased for you!!

Here's to many more on this thread! I'm not feeling too confident now myself but I haven't lost all hope!!

:dust:


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Wow - congratulations! Im joining you other girls on this thread -I will be 2 weeks late tommorow and BFN!!!! Not impressed- am hoping for a BFP!!! This is me ttc no.2 - with my first pg I didnt show a BFP until I was 10 days late! Having mega AF cramps today though so think the :witch: might get me soon :growlmad: Good luck to you girls! xx

Welcome along! Have you any symptoms and when do you plan to test?

:dust:


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hiya girls!

Im not having many symptoms im afraid :cry: just lots of cm, tired - but thats not unusual! Think bb's may be starting to get sensetive but I could be imagining it - if they are its barely noticeable and AF cramps - which could just be AF - but Im hoping I ov-d late! Usual cycle 31 days - now on day 43 - this is month 5/6 ttc.
How are you getting on angelic - any more promising signs? Ive got my fingers x-x-x-d for you. Wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Emerald eyes

Oh and my last BFN was 3 days ago - may test again in 2 days if I have the willpower to wait that long/AF dosent show!!! :haha: How about you?


----------



## Lovelylaurs

i have had a confusing week......

tested 5 days before af and got a faint line then tested again another 3 times and all came up faint.

then tested 1 day before af (presuming i was having a 28 day cycle) and got a negative or a barely i could see line?!! and light pink spotting after sex.

Any ways i feel sick today.

I am now on cd 30 however, i have been having 24 - 31 day between cycles over the past 6 months.

I tested again today with a asda cheap test and it came up a faint line again but slightly darker than the first response, and after ten minutes it became a lot darker. I very confused and keep thinking my body is tricking me and i'm gonna get my af in next few days.

any advise??


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hey Lovelylaurs!

How stressful for you :wacko:. At first when you said you had some BFP's and then got a BFN my heart dropped and I thought it sounded like a chemical pregnancy but if you are still getting BFP's that sounds great! Do youhave any symptoms? If I were you I would try and get one of the Clearblue digital tests - (the ones that say pregnant/not pregnant) - that way you won't have to worry about how dark the line is - it will just tell you! 
You could also pop along to doctors and get then to test for you and see what they say. It sounds really positive though - :thumbup:
Wishing you loads and loads of :dust: for that super strong BFP - good luck hun - let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## 05mummy07

In the same boat, almost 3 weeks late now, all the symptoms but that bfp. But there is hope, I didn't get a positive pregnancy test with my first born until I was 10 weeks and 5 days gone :)


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hiya 05mummy07,

10wks and 5 days before you got your BFP :wacko: !!!! You must have been going crazy! Thanks for your post - Im feeling more positive now - these things can happen!!! Good luck to you! O:)


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Hiya girls!
> 
> Im not having many symptoms im afraid :cry: just lots of cm, tired - but thats not unusual! Think bb's may be starting to get sensetive but I could be imagining it - if they are its barely noticeable and AF cramps - which could just be AF - but Im hoping I ov-d late! Usual cycle 31 days - now on day 43 - this is month 5/6 ttc.
> How are you getting on angelic - any more promising signs? Ive got my fingers x-x-x-d for you. Wishing you lots of :dust:

At the moment just a high temp (37.2 today) and a bit of nausea mainly afternoon/evening. Also creamy CM today. I'm not testing now until Weds am before my docs appt. Today will be CD 40 of a usual CD 23-26!!

Fx'd for you too hun


----------



## Angelic

Lovelylaurs said:


> i have had a confusing week......
> 
> tested 5 days before af and got a faint line then tested again another 3 times and all came up faint.
> 
> then tested 1 day before af (presuming i was having a 28 day cycle) and got a negative or a barely i could see line?!! and light pink spotting after sex.
> 
> Any ways i feel sick today.
> 
> I am now on cd 30 however, i have been having 24 - 31 day between cycles over the past 6 months.
> 
> I tested again today with a asda cheap test and it came up a faint line again but slightly darker than the first response, and after ten minutes it became a lot darker. I very confused and keep thinking my body is tricking me and i'm gonna get my af in next few days.
> 
> any advise??

Sounds promising for you! You've just got to try and hold off a few days and then test again. Over the past two weeks I've got into the habit of only testing every 4 days (HCG surges every 2 days) so that I'm not bombarded with BFN's!!

Fx'd for you


----------



## Angelic

05mummy07 said:


> In the same boat, almost 3 weeks late now, all the symptoms but that bfp. But there is hope, I didn't get a positive pregnancy test with my first born until I was 10 weeks and 5 days gone :)

Wow that's really good to know! Sounds like you could that BFP as it's happened to you before!!

Best of luck to you

FX'd:dust:


----------



## Emerald eyes

Good Luck at the docs Angelic - you have some of the 'classic' pg symptoms so it sounds good! I don't blame you for not testing before - theres only so many BFN's a girl can take!!! :haha:
Keep us posted - I will be thinking of you :D


----------



## Angelic

How's everyone getting on? I have actually been feeling pretty nauseous all day today so still hopeful! Temp dropped today though so that's not so good :nope:

I'm really nervous about testing in the morning cos I know that if it's still BFN then that's probably it :cry:

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hiya Angelic!

I know exactley how you feel - I was planning to test again tommorow AM but like you am so scared that its BFN as like you said if it is its unlikely to be wrong :sad2: Not sure if I will be brave enough to test! 
have you got doctors tomm? Thats good if you've got nausea (well for being pg - you know what I mean! :haha:) - how much did your temps drop? I still have run to the loo AF cramps but still no AF - so its not over till the witch shows up!!!
Heres hoping to us both getting a huge :bfp: or at least being brave enough to test and see!!!!
Its weighing up whether having the hope but not knowing for sure is better than knowing for sure and dealing with it if its bad news! :wacko:


----------



## Angelic

False alarm with the temp, it was still 37.1 earlier so you never know! Will let you know how I get on tomorrow morning (test first then docs!!).
Still feeling nauseous too.
Fx'd for you if you do decide to test!!


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hiya - I tested this morning with an internet cheapie test - :bfn::devil:
Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo fed up now! 
Just want witch to turn up if she's coming - I feel like Ive had about 3 AF's worth of pain and still havent had it yet! :wacko:
Good luck today Angelic - Ive got fingers x'd for some good news.
I will test again at weekend maybe? Im saving my FRER test for a day theres a chance I might actually get 2 pink lines :haha:!!!!!!!!!!!!
SO Im going to take my dogs out for a walk and try and cheer myself up - The witch is being so cruel this month :growlmad:


----------



## angelwings666

I think I'm in a similar boat here, this is how it is for me (prepare for TMI and a wall of text!):

Spoiler
Came off the pill approx 17/18th July, started bleeding on the 19th, stopped on the 26th. I came on again the 26th August, and stopped on the 30th. Since then, nadda. Without counting the withdrawal bleed I was predicted to ovulate around the 9th September, and my only personal indication of that was a lot of cm and being rather horny (although that might've been because I *thought* I was ovulating).We had a lot of :sex: around this time too.
Then in the week leading up to the 19th September and quite a few days after I had some nausea and aversions to certain foods (while really wanting chicken and cheese, although that's not exactly unusual!). Other than that I've had nothing symptom wise apart from tiredness, and just lately thirst, which could be entirely unrelated...
If I don't count the withdrawal bleed as a period, the app on my phone says I should've come on the 23rd September, if I do, it says I should've come on the 3rd October. So I'm either nearly 2 weeks late or 3 days late, either way I'm on CD41 and I'm *fed up!!*
I'm well aware that my GP's response may be to tell me to just wait, but I can't not at least try, it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Hiya - I tested this morning with an internet cheapie test - :bfn::devil:
> Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooo fed up now!
> Just want witch to turn up if she's coming - I feel like Ive had about 3 AF's worth of pain and still havent had it yet! :wacko:
> Good luck today Angelic - Ive got fingers x'd for some good news.
> I will test again at weekend maybe? Im saving my FRER test for a day theres a chance I might actually get 2 pink lines :haha:!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SO Im going to take my dogs out for a walk and try and cheer myself up - The witch is being so cruel this month :growlmad:

There's still hope for that BFP while the witch stays away. I tested this morning with frer and it was BFN. Got on well at docs though. He says it sounds like I have defo conceived but either it isn't/wasn't viable or I haven't made enough of the hcg yet. He says if no AF in 2 weeks to go and get a blood test. He also said in the new year he will look into why we haven't conceived yet (I am 39 and we have been trying for almost a year) and that's cheered me up cos I didn't think he would even suggest that yet!!

I still feel nauseous and my tummy just feels "different" so we'll see how it goes. How are you feeling? Still got symptoms?
:dust:


----------



## Angelic

angelwings666 said:


> I think I'm in a similar boat here, this is how it is for me (prepare for TMI and a wall of text!):
> 
> Spoiler
> Came off the pill approx 17/18th July, started bleeding on the 19th, stopped on the 26th. I came on again the 26th August, and stopped on the 30th. Since then, nadda. Without counting the withdrawal bleed I was predicted to ovulate around the 9th September, and my only personal indication of that was a lot of cm and being rather horny (although that might've been because I *thought* I was ovulating).We had a lot of :sex: around this time too.
> Then in the week leading up to the 19th September and quite a few days after I had some nausea and aversions to certain foods (while really wanting chicken and cheese, although that's not exactly unusual!). Other than that I've had nothing symptom wise apart from tiredness, and just lately thirst, which could be entirely unrelated...
> If I don't count the withdrawal bleed as a period, the app on my phone says I should've come on the 23rd September, if I do, it says I should've come on the 3rd October. So I'm either nearly 2 weeks late or 3 days late, either way I'm on CD41 and I'm *fed up!!*
> I'm well aware that my GP's response may be to tell me to just wait, but I can't not at least try, it's driving me crazy.

I'm CD42 today so I know how you feel!! When did you last test?


----------



## Emerald eyes

There's still hope for that BFP while the witch stays away. I tested this morning with frer and it was BFN. Got on well at docs though. He says it sounds like I have defo conceived but either it isn't/wasn't viable or I haven't made enough of the hcg yet. He says if no AF in 2 weeks to go and get a blood test. He also said in the new year he will look into why we haven't conceived yet (I am 39 and we have been trying for almost a year) and that's cheered me up cos I didn't think he would even suggest that yet!!

I still feel nauseous and my tummy just feels "different" so we'll see how it goes. How are you feeling? Still got symptoms?
:dust:[/QUOTE]


Hiya! That is very positive news! :thumbup: You must be feling super excited! Did the doc's go on your symptoms or test you? You will get me excited again now - there may still be hope then! Will this be your first baby? Im trying for my 2nd - already have dd who's nearly 5 so am always super grateful for her :happydance: She would love a sibling though!
You definately sound like youve got some classic symptoms - that will be amazing news if you are - you will have to tell baby off when its born for causing you so much stress!!!
I still don't have many symptoms - slightly tender BB's - poss peeing more but I could well be imagining it! :haha:
When are you next going to test?


----------



## Angelic

No he didn't test me but only because I'd said that I had just done one this morning lol. I just explained that I was two and a half weeks late and I described the pink spotting/discharge/mucus that I was getting last week, that's all, and he seemed to think that I probably did conceive, so maybe it was the description of that that made him think that? I don't know. Yes it would be my first (I met the right man a little later than I had planned lol).

I don't know when I might test again. Maybe the weekend but to be honest I might not waste any more frer's, it's getting expensive lol.

How late are you now? Have you been to the docs yourself yet?


----------



## Emerald eyes

Yeah the pink spotting sounds like possible implantation?! That is so exciting - bet these are going to be the longest 2 weeks ever!
I am thinking on the same lines as you with using to many FRER's - I think we will need to remortgage soon if I keep buying anymore!!! :haha:
I am on cycle day 45 now :wacko: My cycles are usually 31 days so 2 weeks late now! Never missed AF like this before but don't feel very pregnant - just hoping I am it would be fantastic news! 
I saw a locum doctor as mine was on holiday last week and she said to wait until next AF due and if it dosent show they will run some bloods (same as you I think!) She also said for me to come back in January if Im not pg to get the ball rolling for getting test sorted to check everything as it can take a few months which would take me up to the year cut off. So pretty similar to you I think! STILL- Im sure it won't come to that and we will both be pg before that!!! :winkwink:
I think I will hold out to test until Sat/Sun too - I really hope you get your BFP then - that would be fantastic!!!
Im sending bags and bags of :dust: your way :flower:
:af::af::af::af::af: :haha:


----------



## angelwings666

Angelic said:


> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm in a similar boat here, this is how it is for me (prepare for TMI and a wall of text!):
> 
> Spoiler
> Came off the pill approx 17/18th July, started bleeding on the 19th, stopped on the 26th. I came on again the 26th August, and stopped on the 30th. Since then, nadda. Without counting the withdrawal bleed I was predicted to ovulate around the 9th September, and my only personal indication of that was a lot of cm and being rather horny (although that might've been because I *thought* I was ovulating).We had a lot of :sex: around this time too.
> Then in the week leading up to the 19th September and quite a few days after I had some nausea and aversions to certain foods (while really wanting chicken and cheese, although that's not exactly unusual!). Other than that I've had nothing symptom wise apart from tiredness, and just lately thirst, which could be entirely unrelated...
> If I don't count the withdrawal bleed as a period, the app on my phone says I should've come on the 23rd September, if I do, it says I should've come on the 3rd October. So I'm either nearly 2 weeks late or 3 days late, either way I'm on CD41 and I'm *fed up!!*
> I'm well aware that my GP's response may be to tell me to just wait, but I can't not at least try, it's driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> I'm CD42 today so I know how you feel!! When did you last test?Click to expand...

I tested yesterday morning with FRER, and it was negative. I'm going to try tomorrow morning if I have time (very early start), and definitely on Friday morning.


----------



## Emerald eyes

GOOD LUCK Angelwings666,
Theres way to many :bfn:'s around these parts! Fingers x'd for your :bfp:
:dust:


----------



## angelwings666

Thanks Emerald eyes, :bfn: this morning, but STILL no sign of the :witch:, I'll see what the GP says tomorrow!


----------



## Angelic

angelwings666 said:


> Angelic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelwings666 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm in a similar boat here, this is how it is for me (prepare for TMI and a wall of text!):
> 
> Spoiler
> Came off the pill approx 17/18th July, started bleeding on the 19th, stopped on the 26th. I came on again the 26th August, and stopped on the 30th. Since then, nadda. Without counting the withdrawal bleed I was predicted to ovulate around the 9th September, and my only personal indication of that was a lot of cm and being rather horny (although that might've been because I *thought* I was ovulating).We had a lot of :sex: around this time too.
> Then in the week leading up to the 19th September and quite a few days after I had some nausea and aversions to certain foods (while really wanting chicken and cheese, although that's not exactly unusual!). Other than that I've had nothing symptom wise apart from tiredness, and just lately thirst, which could be entirely unrelated...
> If I don't count the withdrawal bleed as a period, the app on my phone says I should've come on the 23rd September, if I do, it says I should've come on the 3rd October. So I'm either nearly 2 weeks late or 3 days late, either way I'm on CD41 and I'm *fed up!!*
> I'm well aware that my GP's response may be to tell me to just wait, but I can't not at least try, it's driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> I'm CD42 today so I know how you feel!! When did you last test?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested yesterday morning with FRER, and it was negative. I'm going to try tomorrow morning if I have time (very early start), and definitely on Friday morning.Click to expand...

Best of luck! Like Emerald eyes says, we need some more BFP's!!!!

I'm still feeling hopeful but I don't want to be testing every 5 minutes so I think I'll just try an IC at the weekend.
:dust:


----------



## angelwings666

We really do, I have everything crossed for y'all :) xx


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hiya Angelwings666 and Angelic,

Glad to see everyones still feeling positive! Angelwings666 - your very brave testing everyday! Hope you get your :bfp: v soon!
Angelic - Im like you now - think I will test with an IC at the weekend - The IC's wind me up though as if they come up BFN I think to myself that maybe because they are IC's they don't work properly therefore I blame the test and still keep hoping for my BFP!!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: Oh well I would rather live in dreamland than know for sure that theres no baby at the mo - I think Ive probably just skipped AF this month but seeing as its never happened before I guess theres still a chance!!!
Good Luck guys :dust::laugh2:


----------



## angelwings666

Well, that's me out! Went to see the doctor yesterday, and she was a complete b!tch about it all, then this morning on the way to work the :witch: decided to join me on my commute! Still, I am actually relieved to not be in limbo any more and know that everything's working. From here I can just pick myself up, dust myself off and start again. Not going to go so mad on the testing next time though. Thanks for all your support though ladies!


----------



## Angelic

angelwings666 said:


> Well, that's me out! Went to see the doctor yesterday, and she was a complete b!tch about it all, then this morning on the way to work the :witch: decided to join me on my commute! Still, I am actually relieved to not be in limbo any more and know that everything's working. From here I can just pick myself up, dust myself off and start again. Not going to go so mad on the testing next time though. Thanks for all your support though ladies!

Aww I'm really sorry to hear she got you but like you say at least you're not in limbo anymore which must be a relief. I tested with IC this morning and still nothing :nope: however I'm starting to think that it's stress and anxiety that's caused my weird cycle this month. Anyway we'll soldier on and see what happens next month.

x


----------



## angelwings666

Good luck Angelic, I hope it works out for you. I'm feeling quite positive about this month as I'm due to ovulate around Halloween, my favourite holiday!! :devil:


----------



## Emerald eyes

Im sorry the :witch: got you Angelwings666 :growlmad: 
At least you know where you stand and you can go for it again this month!
Halloween would be a great time to conceive a little bundle!!! :winkwink:
Good luck - sending lots of :dust: your way.

Angelic - Don't loose hope yet - From what the doctor said it sounded good and its not over until the :witch: rears her ugly head! I havent tested again yet - I have zero symptoms now so sure im not pg :cry: - Maybe I didnt ovulate or something. I will do an IC tomm or Monday but not holding out much hope!!! Keep me posted with how your getting on :dust:


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Im sorry the :witch: got you Angelwings666 :growlmad:
> At least you know where you stand and you can go for it again this month!
> Halloween would be a great time to conceive a little bundle!!! :winkwink:
> Good luck - sending lots of :dust: your way.
> 
> Angelic - Don't loose hope yet - From what the doctor said it sounded good and its not over until the :witch: rears her ugly head! I havent tested again yet - I have zero symptoms now so sure im not pg :cry: - Maybe I didnt ovulate or something. I will do an IC tomm or Monday but not holding out much hope!!! Keep me posted with how your getting on :dust:

Likewise!

:dust:


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hiya!

Well its CD50 for me now! I tested this morning with IC and BFN!!! I was expecting that though and am now certain Im not pg - I had a few cramps this morning so thought :witch: might be on her way but no show yet. Hope my cycles arn't like this every month :wacko:
Ive got every toe and finger x'd for you Angelic - lets see that :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Well its CD50 for me now! I tested this morning with IC and BFN!!! I was expecting that though and am now certain Im not pg - I had a few cramps this morning so thought :witch: might be on her way but no show yet. Hope my cycles arn't like this every month :wacko:
> Ive got every toe and finger x'd for you Angelic - lets see that :bfp: !!!!

Hiya chick

No sign of the wicked witch for me yet either! CD47 for me!! Starting to get a bit bored of all this now!! Temp is still hovering around the 37 mark and has been for a week or so. I'm feeling a bit off though, like I've got a cold coming or something but it just never quite arrives! Maybe that's what the high temps actually are lol.

So if no AF in next few days I will book in for a blood test middle of next week and see where we go.

Thing is I've never been the most patient of people :laugh2:


----------



## stepmama1125

cd62 and no sign of af or a bfp. i feel your pain ladies. i was soooo sure af would show a few days ago as i had horrible cramps but theyve greatly eased off and still nothing :( havent tested since cd51 tho... maybe ill use my last one just out of curriousity.


----------



## MerryMint

CD 43 for me. I called my doc this morning and she sent me off for blood tests. I should get the results back in the morning. Best of luck ladies :)


----------



## stepmama1125

hope theyre the results your hoping for :) good luck... i should make myself a doctors appointment.


----------



## Angelic

Hi ladies welcome to the never ending thread :laugh2:

Looking forward to seeing some more BFP's on here. We've had one but we'd love some more!!

Best of luck to you all

:dust:


----------



## LM2104

Hi I'm two weeks late and have had 3 BFNs. Feel really crappy, have a mouth full of ulcers sore boobs and my stomach feels kinda hard quite low down. If AF hasnt come by thursday, friday time i think i will test again and maybe docs. good luck everyone


----------



## Angelic

LM2104 said:


> Hi I'm two weeks late and have had 3 BFNs. Feel really crappy, have a mouth full of ulcers sore boobs and my stomach feels kinda hard quite low down. If AF hasnt come by thursday, friday time i think i will test again and maybe docs. good luck everyone

Good luck hun. Let us know how you get on!


:dust:


----------



## Vrainoire

hello i'm 10 days late and just confused..:wacko: i got a faint pos. 15dpo follow by 3 BFNs..thinking i may torture myself and test again


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hi everyone - welcome 'new to thread' people! Can't believe there are so many of us now - surely there has to be some :bfp:'s between us!!!

Angelic - I now feel like we've been waiting for the :witch: forever!!! I hope you get some exciting blood results - the 'cold coming' symptom is a really classic symptom so that sounds really good - I am really rooting for you - :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!

Im now on CD51 and feeling fed up now - Ive had AF cramps again over last few days but no :witch:! I feel like ive had 3 AF's worth of pain through the last few weeks! Don't know if I can stomach waiting for another 2 weeks to see if I miss my next cycle (mine are usually 31 days) - if pain persists I might have to go back and see the doctor and see if he can do anything! :wacko:

Vrainoire - How frustrating - I hope you get a BFP if you test again - If you don't sounds like you may have had a chemical pregnancy? :cry: I had one of these a few months back - its like a cruel joke - I now won't test anymore before AF due. Ive got everything x'd though that this isnt the case for you and that you get a great big fat huge :bfp:! :D:D:D

Sending all you guys loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## Vrainoire

thanks :hugs:


----------



## Angelic

Vrainoire said:


> hello i'm 10 days late and just confused..:wacko: i got a faint pos. 15dpo follow by 3 BFNs..thinking i may torture myself and test again

Hi and welcome!

From what you say it does sound very much like a chemical pregnancy. The exact same thing happened to me in May. I tested positive at 12dpo then had BFN's for the next two days. I have heard a lot of people say on here that you can be more fertile the month following a chemical so fx'd for you for next month :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Hi everyone - welcome 'new to thread' people! Can't believe there are so many of us now - surely there has to be some :bfp:'s between us!!!
> 
> Angelic - I now feel like we've been waiting for the :witch: forever!!! I hope you get some exciting blood results - the 'cold coming' symptom is a really classic symptom so that sounds really good - I am really rooting for you - :bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!
> 
> Im now on CD51 and feeling fed up now - Ive had AF cramps again over last few days but no :witch:! I feel like ive had 3 AF's worth of pain through the last few weeks! Don't know if I can stomach waiting for another 2 weeks to see if I miss my next cycle (mine are usually 31 days) - if pain persists I might have to go back and see the doctor and see if he can do anything! :wacko:
> 
> Vrainoire - How frustrating - I hope you get a BFP if you test again - If you don't sounds like you may have had a chemical pregnancy? :cry: I had one of these a few months back - its like a cruel joke - I now won't test anymore before AF due. Ive got everything x'd though that this isnt the case for you and that you get a great big fat huge :bfp:! :D:D:D
> 
> Sending all you guys loads and loads of :dust:

No change for me either :nope:. Temps still around 37, still feel like a cold's coming. To be honest no other real symptoms to speak of, well apart from mild cramps. When I had my CP in May I did have sore boobs (as in they hurt a little without a bra on!) and I just don't have that this time so that's making me think that perhaps I'm not pregnant. Oh I just don't know anymore!! Do you have any other symptoms or have they all gone now?


----------



## MerryMint

Well ladies, I'm out on CD44. I knew getting the blood test done would do it. I was super bummed to hear "negative" but I think getting it done is what relaxed me enough to get this stupid cycle over with... Oh well, onto next month!

I wish the rest of you ladies the BEST of luck :)


----------



## Angelic

Sorry she got you :growlmad:

I have a feeling the same thing is going to happen to me next week. I've worked out that when I have my bloods done is when the next AF would be due to arrive (if I had had one last month!!).

Ah well we'll see next week. Good luck for next month hun.


:dust:


----------



## LM2104

Im also definately not pregnant, went to the docs today and he did a test and had a feel around as last night i was in agony and turns out i have an infection in my tube. Am really upset as i have no idea how long this is going to put everything back as i just have to wait for AF to come


----------



## Angelic

LM2104 said:


> Im also definately not pregnant, went to the docs today and he did a test and had a feel around as last night i was in agony and turns out i have an infection in my tube. Am really upset as i have no idea how long this is going to put everything back as i just have to wait for AF to come

Sorry she got you :growlmad:

Hope you get everything sorted out soon so you can start looking forward to getting that BFP :hugs:


----------



## Emerald eyes

Merrymint - sorry to hear the :witch: got you :( Fingers x'd for you for next month.

Angelic - Im the same as you, when I had my cp I had LOADS of symtoms - sore boobs, nausea, headaches etc - I just knew I was pg but none of that this time which is why I don't think I am - but they say every pregnancy is different so we can live in hope!!! 
I havent really got any symptoms now - on and off headaches (probably completely unrelated!) - still got on and off cramps - might go to docs next week, but worries theres something up. Have you tested again? It seems to be the longest time ever waiting to see if the witch comes or not :wacko: Are your cramps like AF cramps?


----------



## Angelic

The plot thickens....

More spotting starting this evening. Pink like before but something tells me that this could be AF starting. Since it started I have been having more familiar strong AF pains. I will know more by tomorrow night I suppose. It's weird though because my temp has dropped by one whole degree today to 36 AND while I was at work earlier I had the oddest sharp twinges on the right hand side of my belly button that actually maade me gasp out loud. Part of me is thinking hmmm implantation symptoms and part of me is thinking no it's probably just AF on her way!! It is odd though because I poas to check for possible ov the weekend before last and it was very very nearly positive so we dtd just in case and that would coincide with possible implantation 10 days later.....there I go again just drifting off in my head...

Anyway will keep you posted. Was planning to test again on Saturday but I'm going to wait to see what develops over the next couple of days.

How are you doing?


----------



## Emerald eyes

Oooh - that sounds exciting - spotting could def be a good sign! Esp if you said opk was looking good! :winkwink: I hope you get a :bfp: on Saturday!!!!

Im not doing to great - have terrible cramps..again - feel like im having AF but no bleeding! By the time I got back from work and went to pick up DD from school everyone commented on how pale I looked and now my cheeks are burning up - may be coming down with a fever? But something tells me this is all related. Anyway - Ive totally had enough of all the cramps now so If the :witch: hasn't showed up by tomm morning Im going to go in and see my doctor and try and get some peace of mind :wacko:

What a drama!!! Are you going to test with IC or a FRER on Sat? Im mega excited for you - that would just be amazing news after all this time!
:dust:


----------



## Angelic

Hiya!

I am just getting so fed up with all this now, bet you are too :growlmad:.

You might have seen the thread I've just started about "AF or IB" in the vain hope that someone might be able to give me an idea if I need to start getting excited or not :shrug:.

I think I'll see how this bleeding progresses before I decide whether to test or not. If it turns into a proper AF then I won't bother but if it stays fairly weak then I might just do a frer.

Feel a bit as though my body can't get anything right at the moment, not even an AF :haha:.

Hope your cramps ease off soon hun. Mine are pretty ok at the moment, touch wood. I hope the doctor has some serious answers for you.

x


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hiya!!!

Well Ive been to see my doc - who was fab! He said 8 weeks was a long time to not have the :witch: in any way shape or form and did an internal examination :shy: when he pushed around the left side of my pelvic area it was quite tender. 
He said it all 'felt' normal but that he's requesting a scan at the hospital to check for cysts etc and Im having bloods done to check hormones levels and stuff on Tuesday! He was really helpful - just wish I could have seen him a few weeks back when I saw an evil locum :devil: who just told me to come back in another month!!! :growlmad: Anyway i knew my doctor would listen :smug: - feeling relieved that I may have an answer to all this soon!!! When are you going to your doctors???


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Hiya!!!
> 
> Well Ive been to see my doc - who was fab! He said 8 weeks was a long time to not have the :witch: in any way shape or form and did an internal examination :shy: when he pushed around the left side of my pelvic area it was quite tender.
> He said it all 'felt' normal but that he's requesting a scan at the hospital to check for cysts etc and Im having bloods done to check hormones levels and stuff on Tuesday! He was really helpful - just wish I could have seen him a few weeks back when I saw an evil locum :devil: who just told me to come back in another month!!! :growlmad: Anyway i knew my doctor would listen :smug: - feeling relieved that I may have an answer to all this soon!!! When are you going to your doctors???

Glad things seem to be moving for you and that you might finally get some answers!! I don't think I'm going to go for the blood test next week. I'm pretty sure this is AF that I've got, albeit a very light, watery one!! It's weird cos it feels a bit too much to be be IB but not enough to be AF!! But I will take this as AF and will just wait for my next ov, which usually comes straight after AF anyway, then get down to some serious BD'ing :winkwink:.

Let me know how you get on after your scan and bloods etc. I hope everything's ok.

:dust:


----------



## Emerald eyes

Awwww - sorry to hear that. You never know though - keep an eye on it- if its not normal for you then I would still go and see your doc.
Are you using opk's?
I will keep you posted with what happens my end - Im getting hot flushed cheeks on and off now - so pretty sure its something hormonal. Bloods on Tuesday - results by Friday so we'll see!
If its def your AF you've got then good luck for next cycle and go get yourself some ninja:spermy: !!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Angelic

Haha I like the idea of ninja :spermy: lol. 

Well the bleeding/spotting/discharge thing has virtually stopped now today, along with the cramps so I'm thinking now that it wasn't AF :nope:. Last time I posted I was sure that it would proper turn into AF but it never did! I am even more confused now than I have been before. Tested with frer this morning and got BFN. Think I will defo go and have the bloods this week now, if only to rule out pregnancy. And then perhaps I will test again next weekend with frer because if this WAS implantatiom bleeding then you would think that a test would be positive by then!!

Anyway I'll be glad to hear how you get on next week. Hope it all turns out ok for you O:)


----------



## Emerald eyes

Hiya!

Well the :witch: arrived! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Finally!
I am really relieved and although it like an ocean (sorry tmi!) I am super excited about getting on with lots of :sex: and getting some ninja :spermy: to hopefully get a nice big fat BFP next month!!! :haha:
I had my blood test today - should get results back by friday so will keep you posted on whether or not that showed anything wierd!
How are you doing?
:hugs:


----------



## Vrainoire

Glad AF showed up for you..i'm still waiting... lots of :sex: in the meantime though..lol


----------



## Sugarbump

Hi Ladies,

This is my first ever post! I was hoping I could join in as I too am waiting for my BFP and it's nowhere to be seen! This my second round of clomid, as I have PCOS and hadn't had a period for 7 months. The first month I had a cycle of 29 days with my OV at day 17.

I am now on day 34 of my second cycle and no sign of period and have had BFN's at day 28,31 and 33. Have decided I'm now not going to test until sat (day 38) I experienced cramping and shooting pains from day 28 to 30 which I was really hoping would might be implantation cramping, but now I'm not so sure as I'm not getting any cramps and I'm starting to think that I must not have Ov'd this month :(

I had a follicle tracking scan both months and they both showed a follicle. Does anyone know if you can have a follicle but then not OV?

I would really love to see more BFP's on this thread! Good luck everyone X


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Well the :witch: arrived! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Finally!
> I am really relieved and although it like an ocean (sorry tmi!) I am super excited about getting on with lots of :sex: and getting some ninja :spermy: to hopefully get a nice big fat BFP next month!!! :haha:
> I had my blood test today - should get results back by friday so will keep you posted on whether or not that showed anything wierd!
> How are you doing?
> :hugs:

Hiya!

I'm sooo pleased that AF arrived for you (finally)!! Blimey never thought I'd be saying that on a post :wacko:. You and DH must be looking forward to some serious action next month :blush: lol.

Maybe the bloods will show up something as to why AF has taken so long!

I'm doing ok thanks :) although I still don't know if last week was AF or IB. I have booked a blood test anyway, which is next Wednesday. I will probably do a frer on Saturday though just to see. I still think there's a possibility that I could be PG, but only because everything about the spotting/bleed tells me that it wasn't usual menstrual bleeding (sorry TMI). Can't really say I've got definite symptoms, although I am trying to read too much into everything at the moment lol.

Is this like a "normal" AF for you then? I haven't had a normal one since end of August now!!

:hugs:


----------



## Angelic

Sugarbump said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is my first ever post! I was hoping I could join in as I too am waiting for my BFP and it's nowhere to be seen! This my second round of clomid, as I have PCOS and hadn't had a period for 7 months. The first month I had a cycle of 29 days with my OV at day 17.
> 
> I am now on day 34 of my second cycle and no sign of period and have had BFN's at day 28,31 and 33. Have decided I'm now not going to test until sat (day 38) I experienced cramping and shooting pains from day 28 to 30 which I was really hoping would might be implantation cramping, but now I'm not so sure as I'm not getting any cramps and I'm starting to think that I must not have Ov'd this month :(
> 
> I had a follicle tracking scan both months and they both showed a follicle. Does anyone know if you can have a follicle but then not OV?
> 
> I would really love to see more BFP's on this thread! Good luck everyone X

Hi Sugarbump (great name btw!) welcome along! You've probably seen from our previous posts that we've had a bit of a rollercoaster ride these last couple of weeks but we have at least had one BFP and certainly hoping for more!

I'm still not sure what's going on with me, whether I'm still waiting or if I actually AM on the next cycle but just got to wait and see!

Sorry but I don't really know anything about PCOS but I hope that you get some news soon (BFP would be fantastic) but at least if it's AF you can move onto next month O:).

Sending everyone lots of :dust:


----------



## Emerald eyes

*Hey Angelic* - This is like a normal AF except a bit heavier and very bright red blood (more so than normal) SORRY FOR TMI!!! Me and DH and definately looking foward to proactive month - he dosent want to use opks so I told him thats fine but to cover all our bases we need to :sex: at least every other day! (he didnt need much convincing :haha::haha::haha::blush:)
That is strange if you still havent had a normal p - I can totally see why you think you could be pg - it could be implantation - I really hope so that would be fabulous news!!! Good luck for a :bfp: on Saturday and hopefully your blood test will show something? Has your doctor suggested a scan?

*Vrainoire* Thanks hun, I like your thinking with the :sex: - better to have all your bases covered! Good luck to you - when did you last test?

*Sugarbump* - Good luck to you - 7 months without a period!?! That is crazy :wacko: 
My friend fell pregnant on her 2nd round of clomid so fingers x'd the same will happen for you.
Sorry I don't know about the whole follicle/ov thing but all I do know is you can't totally rule out being pg until the :witch: shows up! Good Luck :flower:


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> *Hey Angelic* - This is like a normal AF except a bit heavier and very bright red blood (more so than normal) SORRY FOR TMI!!! Me and DH and definately looking foward to proactive month - he dosent want to use opks so I told him thats fine but to cover all our bases we need to :sex: at least every other day! (he didnt need much convincing :haha::haha::haha::blush:)
> That is strange if you still havent had a normal p - I can totally see why you think you could be pg - it could be implantation - I really hope so that would be fabulous news!!! Good luck for a :bfp: on Saturday and hopefully your blood test will show something? Has your doctor suggested a scan?
> 
> *Vrainoire* Thanks hun, I like your thinking with the :sex: - better to have all your bases covered! Good luck to you - when did you last test?
> 
> *Sugarbump* - Good luck to you - 7 months without a period!?! That is crazy :wacko:
> My friend fell pregnant on her 2nd round of clomid so fingers x'd the same will happen for you.
> Sorry I don't know about the whole follicle/ov thing but all I do know is you can't totally rule out being pg until the :witch: shows up! Good Luck :flower:

Haha me and DH have said the same thing about BD'ing every other day but to be perfectly honest I'm not sure we could both manage it :haha: :haha: :haha:. We're not as young as we used to be!!!! But hey we'll give it a damn good go :winkwink:

Hope this is your month x

:dust:


----------



## Vrainoire

Emerald eyes said:


> *Hey Angelic* - This is like a normal AF except a bit heavier and very bright red blood (more so than normal) SORRY FOR TMI!!! Me and DH and definately looking foward to proactive month - he dosent want to use opks so I told him thats fine but to cover all our bases we need to :sex: at least every other day! (he didnt need much convincing :haha::haha::haha::blush:)
> That is strange if you still havent had a normal p - I can totally see why you think you could be pg - it could be implantation - I really hope so that would be fabulous news!!! Good luck for a :bfp: on Saturday and hopefully your blood test will show something? Has your doctor suggested a scan?
> 
> *Vrainoire* Thanks hun, I like your thinking with the :sex: - better to have all your bases covered! Good luck to you - when did you last test?
> 
> *Sugarbump* - Good luck to you - 7 months without a period!?! That is crazy :wacko:
> My friend fell pregnant on her 2nd round of clomid so fingers x'd the same will happen for you.
> Sorry I don't know about the whole follicle/ov thing but all I do know is you can't totally rule out being pg until the :witch: shows up! Good Luck :flower:

haven't tested since last week at the doctors


----------



## Emerald eyes

Thanks hun!

This TTC stuff is hard work - I know what you mean, I can't believe when me and DH were ttc our DD we bd-d every day for 7 months till it happened!!!:shock::shock::shock: - Im now 5 years older and can't cut the pace anymore!!! :haha::haha::haha: :dohh:
Sending lots of :dust: your way too - hope you get that BFP


----------



## Emerald eyes

Vrainoire - Did doctors do bloods or a urine test? Might be worth testing again soon. Good luck :dust:


----------



## Vrainoire

they did a urine test..they said if AF hasn't come before my next appointment(nov.2) they'll do a blood test


----------



## mrscupcake

Hi girls I've just been Reading this thread and I wish you all the very best of luck for a BFP very very soon!! The thread caught my eye because I'm currently weaning my LO off breastfeeding and it's 2 weeks since me and dh dtd and I been experiencing pregnancy type symptoms but been getting bfn's with the cheapo eBay tests and although were not trying but not preventing it's always a downer to see the one line!! Just wondered when the latest is to test as I've not strted my af yet after having LO. Anyway good luck girls xx


----------



## Angelic

Hi mrscupcake and welcome!

I started to get a bit anxious when I was still getting BFN's at two weeks late so that's when I went to see my doctor, especially as I'd had some symptoms and also pink spotting for a few days.

What symptoms have you been having?


----------



## mrscupcake

That must be awful for you angelic, the tww is hard enough without being 2 weeks late too! The symptoms I'm getting are similar to those I was getting when pregnant with DS. I've been getting af type cramps, mucusy cm, feeling hot, nausia, headaches, tiredness and frequent urination! No bfp's though! It may just be my body getting ready to get back into a normal cycle again. X


----------



## Angelic

Your symptoms certainly sound promising, especially as you had the same ones with your DS. Maybe wouldn't do any harm to go to the doctors anyway to rule it out if nothing else! That's really why I'm having bloods done next week. Not expecting a positive result tbh but at least then I will definitely know and I can move forward to the next cycle! I just hate not knowing where I am though. How long does it usually take following CB for AF to get back to normal?


----------



## blondie_

Im ten days late and been having symptoms as well nausea, sickness, tired, crampy pains etc. Im going to the doctors this morning. Still bfn on tests.


----------



## Angelic

blondie_ said:


> Im ten days late and been having symptoms as well nausea, sickness, tired, crampy pains etc. Im going to the doctors this morning. Still bfn on tests.

Hi welcome to our club!!

How did you get on at the docs this morning?

:dust:


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi girlies - i'm no where near as late as you lot but its not like me to be late at all... im normally every 30 days like clockwork.

My AF was due yesterday (I tested but got BFN) still nothing thou which isn't like me. I'm guessing its stress (even thou I haven't felt that stressed but you never know).


----------



## Angelic

I thought my delay might have been stress too. And mine is also so out of character for me! Maybe test again in a few days. I made a pact to only test every 4 days as it was costing me a fortune but now I've got myself down to just once a week :laugh2:.

Do you have any symptoms?

Best of luck to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## turtlebeach

Angelic said:


> I thought my delay might have been stress too. And mine is also so out of character for me! Maybe test again in a few days. I made a pact to only test every 4 days as it was costing me a fortune but now I've got myself down to just once a week :laugh2:.
> 
> Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> Best of luck to you and lots of :dust:

I'm pretty sure mine is just late and nothing more than that. I don't feel pregnant at all. I felt sick for 2 days 6 and 7 dpo and had sharp pains around that time too but nothing else at all. I know this is silly but I don't like buying pregnancy tests (no one knows we are trying so I get worried someone will see me buying one).

I'm not going to test again now i'm just going to wait for AF to show. I'm certain she will be here within a week...


----------



## Angelic

turtlebeach said:


> Angelic said:
> 
> 
> I thought my delay might have been stress too. And mine is also so out of character for me! Maybe test again in a few days. I made a pact to only test every 4 days as it was costing me a fortune but now I've got myself down to just once a week :laugh2:.
> 
> Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> Best of luck to you and lots of :dust:
> 
> I'm pretty sure mine is just late and nothing more than that. I don't feel pregnant at all. I felt sick for 2 days 6 and 7 dpo and had sharp pains around that time too but nothing else at all. I know this is silly but I don't like buying pregnancy tests (no one knows we are trying so I get worried someone will see me buying one).
> 
> I'm not going to test again now i'm just going to wait for AF to show. I'm certain she will be here within a week...Click to expand...

I hope you get your answer soon, either way :hugs:


----------



## Angelic

Hi ladies

How are you all doing? I did an IC just over an hour ago and got this after 5 mins:

Could be something or nothing but I might do one in the morning as well just to see :wacko:

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0363a.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 124


----------



## Zombers

Angelic said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all doing? I did an IC just over an hour ago and got this after 5 mins:
> 
> Could be something or nothing but I might do one in the morning as well just to see :wacko:
> 
> :dust:

I defiantly see a line! Looks like this was your month. :D


----------



## Vrainoire

i see a line too..how late are you?


----------



## Sugarbump

Good luck Angelic, I really hope this is your month!

I tested again this morning, couldn't help myself, couldn't wait till Sunday. Wish I hadn't now as got another BFN. Still no sign of AF and I'm Now 7 days late. think I'm going to leave it another week so test at the end of next week. If still BFN, then I'll get a blood test done.

Does anyone know if a blood test would give me a definitive answer at around 43 days late?

XX


----------



## Sugarbump

Soz, I meant cd 43, not 43 days late!!


----------



## loveinbinary

This really is the thread that never ends lol. Today I am officially 7 days late. I tested Tuesday morning with a clearblue test and got a super faint positive that was slightly darker when I took it apart. Posted pictures in a couple threads including the gallery. I got a lot of mixed responses, many seem to think it was a real faint bfp while a lot if others think it was just an evap (I hear clearblue is notorious for that).
Symptoms: extremely bloated making my pants super uncomfortable (have to undo my belt just to sit down), lower abdominal sensitivity to pressure, waves of nausea and dizziness that come at all hours, certain foods taste different, hungry yet as soon as I take a few bites I'm full and nauseous again, TONS of creamy cm (enought to have to check frequently to see if af has showed) and my cervix is really high, soft the point where it almost blends in with the walls and is very much closed. I think that covers just about everything lol. Oh and I'm peeing almost constantly. 

I tested with a frer Tuesday afternoon and it was bfn so I tested again yesterday morning and it was also bfn. So I'm going to test either tomorrow or Saturday, not sure which yet. All this waiting and not knowing is making me mad as a hatter lol.


----------



## Angelic

Vrainoire said:


> i see a line too..how late are you?

I really have no idea as my cycle for the last months has been bonkers!! But I think I had implantation bleeding a few days ago!


----------



## Angelic

loveinbinary said:


> This really is the thread that never ends lol. Today I am officially 7 days late. I tested Tuesday morning with a clearblue test and got a super faint positive that was slightly darker when I took it apart. Posted pictures in a couple threads including the gallery. I got a lot of mixed responses, many seem to think it was a real faint bfp while a lot if others think it was just an evap (I hear clearblue is notorious for that).
> Symptoms: extremely bloated making my pants super uncomfortable (have to undo my belt just to sit down), lower abdominal sensitivity to pressure, waves of nausea and dizziness that come at all hours, certain foods taste different, hungry yet as soon as I take a few bites I'm full and nauseous again, TONS of creamy cm (enought to have to check frequently to see if af has showed) and my cervix is really high, soft the point where it almost blends in with the walls and is very much closed. I think that covers just about everything lol. Oh and I'm peeing almost constantly.
> 
> I tested with a frer Tuesday afternoon and it was bfn so I tested again yesterday morning and it was also bfn. So I'm going to test either tomorrow or Saturday, not sure which yet. All this waiting and not knowing is making me mad as a hatter lol.

I know!! I had no idea when I started it that so many others would be in the same boat!! But you are welcome to join us :hugs:.

Don't go bankrupting yourself with all those tests! Get some IC cheapies and use frer every few days!!

Your symptoms sound good though :thumbup:


:dust:


----------



## Vrainoire

Well good luck and fx'd for you Angelic...I hope the rest of us ladies get answers soon..


----------



## Emerald eyes

Angelic said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all doing? I did an IC just over an hour ago and got this after 5 mins:
> 
> Could be something or nothing but I might do one in the morning as well just to see :wacko:
> 
> :dust:

Hiya Angelic!
I was just checking how you were getting on and saw your post with a potential BFP!!! I am so excited for you! I can def see a line - have you tested again yet with FMU - That would be the best news - keep us posted - Good luck! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Angelic

Emerald eyes said:


> Angelic said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all doing? I did an IC just over an hour ago and got this after 5 mins:
> 
> Could be something or nothing but I might do one in the morning as well just to see :wacko:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hiya Angelic!
> I was just checking how you were getting on and saw your post with a potential BFP!!! I am so excited for you! I can def see a line - have you tested again yet with FMU - That would be the best news - keep us posted - Good luck! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Hi! How are you?

Not sure what to think of the IC now :wacko: did one this morning that didn't really show anything but then I did one again at tea time and again it looked as though I could again see "something" inside a few minutes, like the one yesterday.

I'm going to do a frer in the morning so we'll see what that brings. I've still got my blood test to come on Wednesday so I'll know for sure in a week or so either way!

x


----------



## MagdaMay

ragdoll said:


> I am in the same boat my love. 2 weeks late BFN. Wish my doc would agree to bloods already!
> 
> Anyway, it is possible to get a late BFP. My friend tested at 4weeks pg (she was 2 weeks late) and nothing, tested at 6weeks and got a bfp. Google it and you will find some stories of ladies reaching their 7/8 week before a BFP.
> 
> There is hope for us both. Fxd we both get our BFP.
> 
> Any symptoms?
> 
> I have had creamy cm, a little nauseous, my boobs are starting to really hurt, very very hungry.

Same story here!!! 8 days late as of now, totally waiting for my BFP :) Im hopeful!!! You story inspires me!


----------



## Angelic

Well BFN on frer this morning :-( so I just need to wait for my blood test on wednesday. I have a feeling that ov may either stopped or slowed down hence why I have had two "bleeds" these last two months but not proper AF's. I just want to know what's happening cos something isn't right 

Will keep you posted. Anyone else got any news?


----------



## loveinbinary

9 days late and yet another bfn. I have no idea what is going on at this point. I'm extremely bloated and my breasts seem fuller. I'm going crazy. I'm honestly starting to think I may not be pregnant as at 9 days late (would be 5+2) I should have gotten a bfp by now right? I may call my doctor... I'm so frustrated with this.


----------



## Angelic

It's definitely worth going to see your GP, especially if this is so out of the norm for you, and with having symptoms as well. He/She will probably tell you to come back in two weeks if AF hasn't arrived but at least you will be starting the ball rolling in trying to get some answers. I'm really looking forward to having bloods on wednesday cos then at least when it shows nothing I can move on!!

It's hard but try not to test for at least another few days. It's so demoralising to keep seeing that single line :hugs:.

Good luck!


----------



## loveinbinary

I can't call the doctor till Monday as the office is closed. I may go pick up a dollar store cheapie test and test Monday if af still hasn't shown. Good luck with your bloods!!! I really hope you get good news. Fx'd for you!


----------



## dimples2378

i got a BFP when i was 4 days late which was 18 dpo. 

keep the faith!


----------



## WDWJess

Hi ladies, wow it's taken me ages to read all of this thread, you've all certainly been through a lot! 

Well today is cd40 for me after coming off the pill! Tested with a frer yesterday and got bfn. Of course I'm sure I'm just late because my body is trying to figure itself out after being on bcp but I was only on it for 2 years so wouldn't have thought it would be so messed up!

I hate this waiting, not knowing when to expect af or perhaps there is the tinyest possibility I'm pg, who knows?

Anyway, fx for everybody, whether it is a bfp or af arrives so you can move onto the next cycle! xxx


----------



## Sugarbump

Hi everyone,

Been driving myself bonkers looking for pregnancy signs! I'm now 10 days late and reckon I'm going to test tomorrow morning. Night before last woke up in the middle of the night with sharp pains low down on the right, been trying to tell myself that they might be round ligament stretching pains, where the uterus starts growing to make room, but I think I may be clutching at straws! 

Ah well, will report back tomorrow, anyone got anymore news?
X


----------



## loveinbinary

I bought more tests this afternoon and decided to take one. Bfn of course. 10 days late and I'm going absolutely mad. I'm pretty sure there is little hope to be had at this point. Calling the doctor in the morning and scheduling the earliest appointment they can get me in for. I'm afraid they are going to tell me to wait another week or so to see if a shows before coming in... But I can't wait that long. All my symptoms point to pregnancy but the tests are saying otherwise. I'm so emotional right now. I'm up, I'm down. At the drop of a dime I'm feeling something else. I went to my fiancé's work to bring him something to make him smile and I found myself wandering the baby department picking out strollers and cribs and teenie tiny clothes. I pray the doctor gives me good news but I'm losing hope.


----------



## Vrainoire

i'm officially 3 weeks late..thinking i might go back to the doctor earlier than expected..i need to know whats going on..i'm praying i'm one of the few women that never get a positive on a hpt,even when they're far along..


----------



## Angelic

Hi everyone how's things? Isn't this waiting just the hardest thing??

Sugarbump - have you had any more symptoms? I've had those sharp lower right sided pains that you've had. Hope it's a good sign for us both :thumbup:.

Loveinbinary - did you make your doctors appointment? Hope you don't have to wait too long.

Vrainoire - did you go back to your doctors? I know what you mean about wanting to know what's going on!

WDWJess - how are you doing? Have you had any symptoms?

As for me, still feeling some symptoms but I'm sure it's just psychological now! But the strange thing today is that I did an IC to check for ov and it was THE strongest positive I have EVER had on one, in 10 months of using them!! So of course we got straight down to business (sorry TMI :blush:) cos I can only presume I'm ov'ing right now. I'm still going for my bloods on Wednesday cos you never know what they might show anyway.

Good luck everyone. I keep frantically throwing this babydust around hoping that it sticks to one of us!!


:dust::dust:


----------



## WDWJess

ooh angelic that sounds promising, gl :dust: I've been having quite bad cramps today, mainly down my right side, also feeling sick right now. Was so hungry and ready for dinner then within 10 minutes was completely put off by the thought of food!
Ordered some ic's on saturday so will test when they arrive x


----------



## Sugarbump

That does sound promising Angelic, you'll have to let us know how it goes on Weds :)

Vrainoire - do some women really never get a positive on a hpt? I didn't know that, maybe there is hope then!

I tested this morning at cd40, 10 days late - it was negative and I felt sooooo gutted! I'd read loads of posts with women saying that they got their BFP's on cd35,38,40 etc, so I think i'd managed to persuade myself that I might be one of those!

I've been trying to get hold of my private and NHS consultants to sort out a blood test but I can't get any of their secretaries to ring me back and it's driving me insane! If they don't get back to me soon I'm going to march myself down the hospital and demand a blood test there and then!

I've accepted that I'm not pregnant, I just want to get it confirmed so I get get on with my next cycle X


----------



## loveinbinary

I did call my doctor this morning and to be quote honest they couldn't have cared less. They told me to way a couple more days then test again, if it came up negative then I'm not pregnant. They didn't seem bothered that I was worried why af is so late if they are telling me I'm probably not pregnant. They didn't even tell me to call back if af doesn't show. So... I called a different doctor and I tell you this woman was the absolute sweetest. I have an appointment tomorrow morning. She said they don't do ultrasounds until 7 weeks so if I am in fact pregnant it's a relief to know I do get an early scan. I'm so nervous and excited at the same time. I'm praying so hard that they give me good news. Fx'd for bfps!


----------



## shelly793

FX for you love!!!!! I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Angelic

Fingers crossed for you loveinbinary, I really hope they can tell you something at your appointment. 
I'm also feeling sick WDWJess and I'm certain I just got the metallic taste in my mouth too. I think in a way it will be good to know for certain with these bloods as I think I'm starting to "think" myself pg if you know what I mean :wacko:.
I hope you manage to get a blood test soon sugarlump if only to put your mind at rest.

x


----------



## Sugarbump

Went to doctor this morning, he said that pregnancy tests where pretty accurate so he's pretty sure that I'm not pregnant. Wouldn't give me a blood test though, just a POAS test that gets sent off to the lab so is more accurate. He said if that shows a negative then I have to repeat it in one week. If that neg then I can take the drug to bring on AF. Which I really didn't want to have to take again, as it gave me such awful side effects the last time. At least I can move on and start a new cycle.

Maybe, just maybe I may be able to get a BFP by Christmas, wouldn't that be the best Xmas pressie ever!!
X


----------



## Angelic

Sugarbump said:


> Went to doctor this morning, he said that pregnancy tests where pretty accurate so he's pretty sure that I'm not pregnant. Wouldn't give me a blood test though, just a POAS test that gets sent off to the lab so is more accurate. He said if that shows a negative then I have to repeat it in one week. If that neg then I can take the drug to bring on AF. Which I really didn't want to have to take again, as it gave me such awful side effects the last time. At least I can move on and start a new cycle.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe I may be able to get a BFP by Christmas, wouldn't that be the best Xmas pressie ever!!
> X

I hope so chick fx'd x


----------



## loveinbinary

It seems to be a morning for doctors. I saw mine this morning as well. They did a urine test whch came up negative. Though I expected it to turn up as it did, part of me was holding tight to the hope that it just might be possitive. My doctor said much the same thing about these tests being fairly accurate but he also said there is a chance for false positives and negatives. He sent me next door to the lab for bloods and I'll have the results when I call back in the morning. I'm trying to stay hopeful but I'm finding myself rather down. The doctor said if the bloods come back negative we are going to try to figure out why I'm so late and possibly induce af to show. I keep reading online all these stories of women who didn't get bfps till much later or who were late and had several bfns but a positive blood test. I'm really hoping to be one of those women... But I know the odds aren't in my favor. It's a very stormy doom and gloom day here and my depression matches it. I can't pray enough that I get good news. I hope you ladies are doing better than I am.


----------



## Angelic

loveinbinary said:


> It seems to be a morning for doctors. I saw mine this morning as well. They did a urine test whch came up negative. Though I expected it to turn up as it did, part of me was holding tight to the hope that it just might be possitive. My doctor said much the same thing about these tests being fairly accurate but he also said there is a chance for false positives and negatives. He sent me next door to the lab for bloods and I'll have the results when I call back in the morning. I'm trying to stay hopeful but I'm finding myself rather down. The doctor said if the bloods come back negative we are going to try to figure out why I'm so late and possibly induce af to show. I keep reading online all these stories of women who didn't get bfps till much later or who were late and had several bfns but a positive blood test. I'm really hoping to be one of those women... But I know the odds aren't in my favor. It's a very stormy doom and gloom day here and my depression matches it. I can't pray enough that I get good news. I hope you ladies are doing better than I am.

Sorry you're feeling so down :hugs: hope you get good news in the morning but if not you know that you will get AF soon and once that's over and done with it's onwards and upwards. It's so hard to keep your chin up all the time and you are allowed to have a couple of bad days so don't beat yourself up. We're all thinking of you and sending our most positive vibes :hug:

x


----------



## loveinbinary

I swear you ladies are the best friends and support anyone can possibly ask for. How are things going for you?


----------



## Angelic

Aww that's what we're here for :hugs:.

My plot thickens I'm afraid lol. I have been doing opk's for the last few days with a positive not even coming close and then yesterday out of nowhere I got the most positive positive I have EVER had in 10 months of using them :shock: so now I really don't know what to think. It was so strong it even took some colour away from the control strip!! I had another positive today but not as strong as that. We've been dtd just in case it is a genuine mega strong ov. Did a hpk cheapie as well this evening just to see and nothing showed up on that so who knows lol. I have been feeling a little sick over the last few days but it probably isn't related.

Still, I'm having my blood test in the morning so hopefully in the next couple of days I will know for sure :wacko:.


:dust:


----------



## Vrainoire

Angelic said:


> Aww that's what we're here for :hugs:.
> 
> My plot thickens I'm afraid lol. I have been doing opk's for the last few days with a positive not even coming close and then yesterday out of nowhere I got the most positive positive I have EVER had in 10 months of using them :shock: so now I really don't know what to think. It was so strong it even took some colour away from the control strip!! I had another positive today but not as strong as that. We've been dtd just in case it is a genuine mega strong ov. Did a hpk cheapie as well this evening just to see and nothing showed up on that so who knows lol. I have been feeling a little sick over the last few days but it probably isn't related.
> 
> Still, I'm having my blood test in the morning so hopefully in the next couple of days I will know for sure :wacko:.
> 
> 
> :dust:

fx'd for u ..but at any rate whatever the outcome of the test is I hope you get your BFP soon..


----------



## Angelic

Vrainoire said:


> Angelic said:
> 
> 
> Aww that's what we're here for :hugs:.
> 
> My plot thickens I'm afraid lol. I have been doing opk's for the last few days with a positive not even coming close and then yesterday out of nowhere I got the most positive positive I have EVER had in 10 months of using them :shock: so now I really don't know what to think. It was so strong it even took some colour away from the control strip!! I had another positive today but not as strong as that. We've been dtd just in case it is a genuine mega strong ov. Did a hpk cheapie as well this evening just to see and nothing showed up on that so who knows lol. I have been feeling a little sick over the last few days but it probably isn't related.
> 
> Still, I'm having my blood test in the morning so hopefully in the next couple of days I will know for sure :wacko:.
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> fx'd for u ..but at any rate whatever the outcome of the test is I hope you get your BFP soon..Click to expand...

Thank you hun, and you too x


----------



## Sugarbump

OK, I'm pretty much out now, had the result from my doctor and it was negative, but doctor wants me to test in another week, just to be absolutely sure. So I'll be taking the drug to induce af towards the end of next week, bring on the next cycle!

Good luck to everyone still in their waits, there are BFP's round the corner, I know it!
X


----------



## Angelic

Sorry to hear that sugarbump. Once the nasty witch is out of the way it'll be all systems go for that BFP. Hope you don't have to wait too long x


----------



## Sugarbump

Hi angelic, thanks for the nice words :) I'm totally shocked but af actually arrived today, on day 43! I was sure that I hadn't ovulated and I'm so chuffed that I don't have to take the progesterone to due a period, so now officially in 3rd cycle. My problem now is that both my husband and I are out of the country this coming month at different times, so the likelihood of us being able to get to it at the right time is very slim! Ah well, never mind, we'll see how it goes

Did you have your blood test? Have you got the results yet?
X


----------



## Angelic

That's great that she arrived naturally (albeit very late) but as you say you can now move on to the next cycle. And I can totally appreciate where you're coming from with the spending time apart thing. My hubby's been working away a lot as well recently and it nearly always coincides with BD time which is VERY frustrating!! But you'll get there O:).

I had my blood test yesterday morning. The nurse said it could take a week but I think I'll try phoning tomorrow afternoon so I'll let you know if there's any news!!

x


----------



## picklepot

Hi girls,

I hope you don't mind me stopping by. I'm on my 2WW but just wanted to wish you all soooooo much luck. Have read this thread from start to finish and I think you have all had a pretty crazy and complicated few weeks so you MUST be due your :bfp: soooooooooooooooooooooonn

Lots of :dust:
and MUCHOS love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vrainoire

picklepot said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me stopping by. I'm on my 2WW but just wanted to wish you all soooooo much luck. Have read this thread from start to finish and I think you have all had a pretty crazy and complicated few weeks so you MUST be due your :bfp: soooooooooooooooooooooonn
> 
> Lots of :dust:
> and MUCHOS love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

thanks


----------



## Calasen

:( my doctor told me they won't do anything to help induce my AF until I miss 3 :( 2nd one is due tomorrow and still no sign of the last one - 4 weeks late now. Mines a medical issue though unfortunately as the medication i have to take can mask the positive and make all tests show negative. I don't really understand it but its sooo frustrating. :( 

FX'd we all get out :bfp: very soon.


----------



## Angelic

:dust:


picklepot said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me stopping by. I'm on my 2WW but just wanted to wish you all soooooo much luck. Have read this thread from start to finish and I think you have all had a pretty crazy and complicated few weeks so you MUST be due your :bfp: soooooooooooooooooooooonn
> 
> Lots of :dust:
> and MUCHOS love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi picklepot! Really nice of you to stop by and say hello!

Yep we're a pretty complicated bunch on here as you've seen lol but we're all sticking with it and just hoping that another one of us has some good news soon. I'll know in a few days when I get the result of my blood test but I still can't determine right now which way it's going to go :shrug:.

How are you doing? How many dpo are you and have you had any symptoms yet?

x


:dust:


----------



## Angelic

Calasen said:


> :( my doctor told me they won't do anything to help induce my AF until I miss 3 :( 2nd one is due tomorrow and still no sign of the last one - 4 weeks late now. Mines a medical issue though unfortunately as the medication i have to take can mask the positive and make all tests show negative. I don't really understand it but its sooo frustrating. :(
> 
> FX'd we all get out :bfp: very soon.

Seems a very long time to wait, must be awful for you? Hope you get some answers soon either way :hugs:.


----------



## picklepot

Hey Angelic,

Well atm I am only 3dpo but REALLY hoping this is my month. 18months TTC and it's starting to take it's toll now, although haven't and won't lose hope :D

Feel a bit 'icky' and have a funny feeling in my lower abdomen but at the mo, that could be ANYTHING.

My periods are awol. Anything from 28 to 49 days so I NEVER know where I am although my CBOPK was smiling at me for 3 days this month and hubby and I were pretty impeccable with our :sex: timing this month ;) so am REALLY keeping the fingers crossed.....

Also keeping my fingers crossed for you on your results..... Think POSITIVE... ideally, :bfp: hee hee xxxx

Just love this post xxxx

:dust: to all you lovely lot xxxx


----------



## Angelic

Aww really hope this is your month. We've only been trying since christmas and that's felt like long enough :wacko:.

Keep us updated on your progress!

Fx'd and heaps of :dust:

x


----------



## Angelic

Ok so negative on the blood test but you know what? I'm actually feeling really ok about it. I'm sure I ov'd earlier this week so we'll see what this cycle brings!! Best of luck to everyone else and tons of babydust all round xx


----------



## Calasen

well 2nd af still a no show and test this morning was :bfn: -- can't cope with this i decided so made a doctors app for monday and won't leave until I get something done


----------



## Angelic

Good on you Calasen. I always say no-one knows your body like you do so if you feel something's not right you should go get it checked it. Best of luck x


----------



## picklepot

Thanks Angelic x Yep 18months has been a long time for us but we're still hopeful.

Crazy as it is, I had to get an ambulance for the hubby today and he was rushed in to theatre - looks like he may have had testicular torsion (twisted) :cry: My poor boy x anyway, he's still got two but doesn't look like we'll be :sex:much nor very soon so I REALLY hope we managed it this month already. Well, at least it gives the poor man a chance to recover if I WERE to already be preggy :D

xxxxxxxxxx :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angelic

picklepot said:


> Thanks Angelic x Yep 18months has been a long time for us but we're still hopeful.
> 
> Crazy as it is, I had to get an ambulance for the hubby today and he was rushed in to theatre - looks like he may have had testicular torsion (twisted) :cry: My poor boy x anyway, he's still got two but doesn't look like we'll be :sex:much nor very soon so I REALLY hope we managed it this month already. Well, at least it gives the poor man a chance to recover if I WERE to already be preggy :D
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh no that sounds absolutely dreadful, the poor love. I hope he makes a speedy recovery. And best of luck for this month, you may already be pg so fx'd!


:dust:


xxxx


----------



## 05mummy07

Well I wasn't pregnant, as I ovulated 3 days ago! Guess I'm just OVing with AF ! How strange. GL everyone x


----------



## KiraLeigh

Hello ladies. 

So sorry you are all going through this. 

I am only a day late but I want to tell you about this happening to me last year. 

I missed 2 periods! 2! So the dr's ran blood test and the pregnancy part came back negative but my health came back perfect. 

As it turned out my body was just under stress!


----------



## Angelic

05mummy07 said:


> Well I wasn't pregnant, as I ovulated 3 days ago! Guess I'm just OVing with AF ! How strange. GL everyone x

I'm pretty sure I ov'd last week as well so either I'll be pg or AF will turn up for the first time in two/three months! Can't wait either way!!!!


:dust:


----------



## Angelic

KiraLeigh said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> So sorry you are all going through this.
> 
> I am only a day late but I want to tell you about this happening to me last year.
> 
> I missed 2 periods! 2! So the dr's ran blood test and the pregnancy part came back negative but my health came back perfect.
> 
> As it turned out my body was just under stress!

I think this is what's happened to me too! But hopefully things are starting to get back to normal this cycle and I'm looking forward to getting a lovely BFP but if not than AF which means my cycle is returning yay!!


----------



## Vrainoire

any news?
AFM- i'm officially late... CD61 of a 30day cycle


----------



## Angelic

I think I'm in the 2 week wait and am planning to test this weekend. I still haven't had a proper AF though for about 9 weeks!! Have you seen your doctor yet hun?


:dust:


----------



## Calasen

i got bloods taken yesturday should have results soon :) If negative gonna look at ways to force AF back to normal. if inconclusive again ultrasound first then take it from there.

Have now missed 2 periods :(


----------



## Vrainoire

it would be WONDERFUL if we're all preggo..considering that we are BACK in the same boat again...smh


----------



## picklepot

Awww girlies - Fingers crossed for you all.

My periods are anything from 28 to 49 days so goodness know's when I am officially classed as 'late' but I am currently on day 32 of my cycle and 8dpo.

Have stopped feeling 'icky' and not really feeling much now :cry:
I just hope, hope, hope this month it's a 'sticky' bubba :happydance:

Baby duset :dust: for all of you lovely, lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Angelic

Come on girlies this is OUR month lol xxx


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KiraLeigh

Well I am now 7 days late at 18dpo had BFN's for the past 6 days. Going to give it another week before I go to the docs


----------



## Angelic

KiraLeigh said:


> Well I am now 7 days late at 18dpo had BFN's for the past 6 days. Going to give it another week before I go to the docs

Good luck!

I still have absolutely NO idea whereabouts in my cycle I am!! My last AF was about 10 weeks ago. Think I ov'd about a week and a half ago and I keep imagining symptoms so I think I'll test tomorrow.....


:dust:


----------



## KiraLeigh

Definately test hun, I have a positive feeling about you!


----------



## Vrainoire

bfn for me this morning and no af..getting bloods done monday


----------



## Calasen

bloods came back negative same day as another spotting :( still no af but am using opks this month to ee if ovulation is occuring if not then I will be on pill for 3 months to induce AF :( Good luck everyone XXX


----------



## Vrainoire

Calasen- I'm glad you got answers, hopefully your cycles get back on track soon:hugs:


----------



## Angelic

Vrainoire said:


> bfn for me this morning and no af..getting bloods done monday

Good luck for your bloods. let us know how you get on.

:dust:


----------



## Angelic

Calasen said:


> bloods came back negative same day as another spotting :( still no af but am using opks this month to ee if ovulation is occuring if not then I will be on pill for 3 months to induce AF :( Good luck everyone XXX

I started using opk's again a fortnight ago just to see and I'm pretty sure I ov'd 11 days ago so fx'd for us both.

Strange thing is though, I have had absolutely no af cramps AT ALL and I would certainly have expected them at least a few days ago!! So that either means I didn't ov or I'm pg - hope it's the latter!!!!


:dust:


----------



## Angelic

I've really had enough now :cry: 

BFN on frer this morning, which to be honest didn't really surprise me. But where oh where is AF then :growlmad:

I just can't stand the waiting. There's not even any sign that she's coming and it's been 10 weeks now. I'm going to see if anything happens by next Saturday and if not I'll make another doctors appointment. Don't know what to think anymore :nope:

Hope everyone else is ok.


:dust:


----------



## KiraLeigh

I am onto day 8 now. 

Had really bad AF style cramping lastnight and feel 'heavy' in my lower tummy today. Also a bit nauseas and just not....right?

Not testing again until tomorrow. xx


----------



## Stef

Angelic said:


> I've really had enough now :cry:
> 
> BFN on frer this morning, which to be honest didn't really surprise me. But where oh where is AF then :growlmad:
> 
> I just can't stand the waiting. There's not even any sign that she's coming and it's been 10 weeks now. I'm going to see if anything happens by next Saturday and if not I'll make another doctors appointment. Don't know what to think anymore :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> 
> :dust:

:hugs:I thought i was going insane being 4 weeks late until i read this thread. I went to the Drs friday as I usually have 28 day cycle and usually to the date. 

My last af was begining of spetember but we wasnt ttc then, OH wasnt ready and has only just come round to the idea of ttc again. 

The Dr I saw on Friday was useless, she has sent a water sample to the hospital but hasnt given me any kind of reassurance about anything else and ive been worrying about whats potentially wrong with me. 

I just either hope that my results come back with a BFP or AF comes along SOON so we can start TTC properly. 

I know its not a great situation mind but I have got some comfort from this thread knowing im not the only one with this problem i was starting to worry that there may be something seriously wrong with me

x


----------



## Angelic

KiraLeigh said:


> I am onto day 8 now.
> 
> Had really bad AF style cramping lastnight and feel 'heavy' in my lower tummy today. Also a bit nauseas and just not....right?
> 
> Not testing again until tomorrow. xx

Any news hun?


----------



## Angelic

Stef said:


> Angelic said:
> 
> 
> I've really had enough now :cry:
> 
> BFN on frer this morning, which to be honest didn't really surprise me. But where oh where is AF then :growlmad:
> 
> I just can't stand the waiting. There's not even any sign that she's coming and it's been 10 weeks now. I'm going to see if anything happens by next Saturday and if not I'll make another doctors appointment. Don't know what to think anymore :nope:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :hugs:I thought i was going insane being 4 weeks late until i read this thread. I went to the Drs friday as I usually have 28 day cycle and usually to the date.
> 
> My last af was begining of spetember but we wasnt ttc then, OH wasnt ready and has only just come round to the idea of ttc again.
> 
> The Dr I saw on Friday was useless, she has sent a water sample to the hospital but hasnt given me any kind of reassurance about anything else and ive been worrying about whats potentially wrong with me.
> 
> I just either hope that my results come back with a BFP or AF comes along SOON so we can start TTC properly.
> 
> I know its not a great situation mind but I have got some comfort from this thread knowing im not the only one with this problem i was starting to worry that there may be something seriously wrong with me
> 
> xClick to expand...

It's amazing how many people have found this thread and really identified with it!!

I know what you mean though about getting SOME news, whether good or bad, just do you can move on and know that your cycles are "back"!

Hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Well heres an update from me

Test from hospital came back negative which i thought it would which dosent lead me any further forward into getting answers as why af has been missing since september

The Dr I saw on friday said if it was negative id have to wait another 4 weeks and do another before they would look at possible causes

Im not happy at that and therefor have made an appointment with a different Dr on Friday morning. 

I cant stand not knowing whats going on. :(

x


----------



## Vrainoire

Stef said:


> Well heres an update from me
> 
> Test from hospital came back negative which i thought it would which dosent lead me any further forward into getting answers as why af has been missing since september
> 
> The Dr I saw on friday said if it was negative id have to wait another 4 weeks and do another before they would look at possible causes
> 
> Im not happy at that and therefor have made an appointment with a different Dr on Friday morning.
> 
> I cant stand not knowing whats going on. :(
> 
> x

I hope we all get answers soon..I hate not knowing..i would hate finding out that i'm preggo after i've missed my whole 1st Trimester..


----------



## Angelic

Good luck Stef. I have decided to make another doctors appointment if nothing happens by Saturday. I do think I have slight period pains though so that could be AF finally on its way!


:dust:


----------



## Vrainoire

Angelic said:


> Good luck Stef. I have decided to make another doctors appointment if nothing happens by Saturday. I do think I have slight period pains though so that could be AF finally on its way!
> 
> 
> :dust:

how late are you now? i've had no signs of AF..i did get a spot of pink during what would have been 10dpo of my 4th cycle but once again AF never showed


----------



## Angelic

CD75!!!!!

I'm REALLY getting fed up now though :growlmad: though I feel sure that I have mild period pains. Please oh please let this be either a sign of pregnancy or AF!!!!


----------



## Vrainoire

hopefully we're all preggo!!:happydance: <--wishful thinking..i know:haha:


----------



## 40s Gal

Well I was kind of in the same boat as you guys, I was 7 days late. But got AF on Sunday. Interesting, I felt period pains the week before then shut down. It always seems when I exercise a lot, it jumpstarts the cycle. I was shopping on the day before AF, and we walked for 4 hours, next morning, AF. I was glad, because I was sick of spending money on hpt in order to see lots of negatives. I hope your AF jumpstarts for you guys quickly!! 
Walking seems to be the key to keep me more regular. I've been walking every other day, and now starting tomorrow AM, will walk every day, at least before the snow flies.


----------



## KiraLeigh

I'm 10 days late and thought I came on today as I was 'leaking' I was in the car at the time so as soon as I got in the house I went to investigate turns out its just CM absolutely LOADS of it! I was like what the hell!

But the test I did this morning was negative. 

My last pregnancy I was 3 weeks days late before I tested positive. I will wait the same amount of time this time but if nothing happens before my next AF is due I am going to the DR's


----------



## Dagde10

Hi Can i join in with you?

Im now on CD49 i have never gone past 39 days and that was after my Misscarriage 5 months ago.
I have done about 10 test and they are all negative but i just want to know what is going on. I have booked an appointment with the doctor on thursday so hopefully they will send me for some blood tests.
It is really comforting to know there are others going through the same as me xxx


----------



## Vrainoire

Dagde10 said:


> Hi Can i join in with you?
> 
> Im now on CD49 i have never gone past 39 days and that was after my Misscarriage 5 months ago.
> I have done about 10 test and they are all negative but i just want to know what is going on. I have booked an appointment with the doctor on thursday so hopefully they will send me for some blood tests.
> It is really comforting to know there are others going through the same as me xxx

welcome


----------



## Angelic

YAY!!!!

AF has arrived finally on CD76 :happydance:

I can't believe I'm actually happy about it but this means that whatever the delay was, things are getting back to normal!!

It doesn't seem as heavy as normal yet but this is definitely more like AF than the two bouts of spotting/discharge I had.

Best of luck to all you other girlies. Hope you all get news soon x


:dust:


----------



## Angelic

Dagde10 said:


> Hi Can i join in with you?
> 
> Im now on CD49 i have never gone past 39 days and that was after my Misscarriage 5 months ago.
> I have done about 10 test and they are all negative but i just want to know what is going on. I have booked an appointment with the doctor on thursday so hopefully they will send me for some blood tests.
> It is really comforting to know there are others going through the same as me xxx

Hi and welcome to the thread!

Sorry for your loss :hugs:. Hope you get some answers at the doctors on thursday x


----------



## Vrainoire

Angelic said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> AF has arrived finally on CD76 :happydance:
> 
> I can't believe I'm actually happy about it but this means that whatever the delay was, things are getting back to normal!!
> 
> It doesn't seem as heavy as normal yet but this is definitely more like AF than the two bouts of spotting/discharge I had.
> 
> Best of luck to all you other girlies. Hope you all get news soon x
> 
> 
> :dust:

:happydance: great for you


----------



## Vrainoire

just got back from the doctor...Finally got my blood work done and should have the results in Friday..i'm waiting for my BFP! if not we'll keep trying


----------



## Angelic

Vrainoire said:


> just got back from the doctor...Finally got my blood work done and should have the results in Friday..i'm waiting for my BFP! if not we'll keep trying

Got my fingers crossed for you!


:dust:


----------



## KiraLeigh

Still nothing for me no AF no bfp no symptoms of either.


----------



## Aly529

Hi ladies...
I came across this thread in my "mad googling"... I'm trying my best to deal with this and thought you guys could relate... Unfortunately. 
So... Me and hubby have been together for 7 yrs.. Pretty much trying the whole time. Officially trying the last year. I did get pregnant last year... January with a little girl. She was due Oct 14th. I lost her May 14th due to premature rupture of membranes. I'm gona try to keep this short. I went through hell. Its the worst thing that's ever happened to me and I can't even really look at a baby without being jealous. We decided to keep trying right away.. Honestly I am so depressed right now. My last ob was an idiot and not there for me at all. Just wrote it off like nothing, gave us an Rx for clomid with no monitoring that landed me in the hospital. I decided to try with no help until the end of the year and then see a RE. I've got PCOS. Yay for me... Not


Anyway.. Here I am.. Finally got my cycles under control.. On time regular average 34day.. Last one started OCT 1st so I am not in CD 42. I tested the day before yesterday and two times before that and BFN... Still no AF.. No sign of it. That bfn was a slap in the face.. I just wish it would come already!


----------



## Aly529

I forgot to add that July during my trying to get over losing our daughter I got one of those "predictions" from Cherri 22 and she predicted I'd have a boy July. If that's the case I'd be pregnant now.. There I go in my fantasy land.. Hopes and expectations only to be shot down by a BFN.


----------



## Dagde10

Hi Aly529 im so sorry for your loss xxx
I had a misscarriage in June it is so hard to carry on but i have had 3 cycles since 2 at 39 days and 1 at 28 days - I am now on CD51 i have done so many tests and they are all negative. I have the doctors tonight to hopefully have a blood test done but i will update tommorrow.
Dagdee


----------



## Aly529

Its been really hard..especially since I had to go through labor and give birth. She was a fully formed baby with nails and everything. Three weeks away from being considered viable. I even had milk after giving birth which was terrible. Wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! 
If I had to bet I'd say I was pregnant but....the bfns are saying something else. I'm gona try again tomorrow and see ...


----------



## Angelic

Aly529 said:


> Its been really hard..especially since I had to go through labor and give birth. She was a fully formed baby with nails and everything. Three weeks away from being considered viable. I even had milk after giving birth which was terrible. Wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy!
> If I had to bet I'd say I was pregnant but....the bfns are saying something else. I'm gona try again tomorrow and see ...

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

Hope this is your month x


----------



## Aly529

Thanks me too...... I don't know how much more of this I can handle. If I am not I'll just try to enjoy the holidays and start again next year.


----------



## Dagde10

Hi 
Well I am now on CD2 Af got me yesterday after 51 days - fingers crossed that this cycle is the one x


----------



## Vrainoire

Dagde10 said:


> Hi
> Well I am now on CD2 Af got me yesterday after 51 days - fingers crossed that this cycle is the one x

good luck on this cycle :flower: :dust:


----------



## Stef

Angelic said:


> Good luck Stef. I have decided to make another doctors appointment if nothing happens by Saturday. I do think I have slight period pains though so that could be AF finally on its way!
> 
> 
> :dust:

Thanks hun, Ive been back to the Drs today and the one ive now seen was fantasic, He really listened to me and my problems and my worries.

he reassured me that he dosent think i have anything to worry about and that its nothing too serious, ive had some bloods done to be sent to the hospital to check hormones as he thinks the likely cause is a hormone imbalence. 

he did state that usually they wouldnt do that just at this stage yet but feels he needed to do this because of my anxiety around it. 

he said if it comes back normal then he would like to wait a little longer to see if AF arrives and it all comes back naturally and if not then he will presribe me with clomid. 

Feeling alot more positive though essentially im no further forward, im back there wednesday if my results comes back in time.

strangely enough though i have has period pains for the last 4 days now... just no AF. fingers crossed they are on their way. When it does come i dont think i will have ever been happier to have it lol 

Hope you can get some answers soon. i'd defo go back to your Dr next week if nothing happens inbetween xx


----------



## Angelic

That's good news hun! You should have some answers soon :hugs:

I finally got AF on Tuesday so I'm now happily looking forward to lots of serious BD'ing over the next couple of weeks!!

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## poppyp

Hi girls, I have just read this thread from start to finish (I should be cleaning the house!) and really relate to what you are all going through. Can I join in this crazy thread too please? I am CD47. My cycle is normally 34 day- Once it was 37. so I am at least 10days late. Still getting BFNs (Last test i took was FR yesterday am.) 

Now I am too scared to take another test incase it's a BFN. FXd for all of you. xxxxx:flower:


----------



## sjlttc

Thought I'd join in here. I'm approximately 19dpo and AF is 5 days late. Tested twice with Superdrug own brand at 15dpo and both have very faint lines. Tested this morning and an even fainter line.

Had all pregnancy symptoms until about a week ago when they disappeared. Since Thursday I've had very sore boobs and got an odd yellow discharge, no consistency just in my underwear and not when I wipe.


----------



## BHEMZKIE

Hi!
I just join this site, thinking of sharing my thoughts of what I've through this month. 
Been wondering if someone experience super late bfp? been experiencing mild cramps like witch on her way, but again stop then again mild cramps. 
I am 1 week late now at CD37. No other symptoms, only AF mild cramps, nauseated and Im night sweats. done with HPT twice at CD 33 and 35 but failed :growlmad: BFN. Does some had same situation like me, then later on BFP? 

Thanks guys...


----------

